# Flow regular vs hybrids?



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

TLN said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm in the market for binders, interested in opinion on regular flow bindings vs hybrids? Did anyone compare both?
> If anyone can comment how DriverX fits in Flow - this will be apprecaited.
> ...


IMO

I have both

Hybrid > Fusion strap, bit more responsive
But it boils down to personal preference.

just buy higher end nx2, or fuse models with the NASTY system


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> IMO
> 
> I have both
> 
> ...



I'm not looing into Fusion. 
I'm looking into Regular vs Hybrid. NX2-GT is the stiffest one, with NASTY.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure i understand you. Hybrid is a strap. As is fusion
Gt option just adds aluminum high back verses plastic


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Did I ever say Fusion? 

NX2-GT have a strap like this:









NX2-GT Hybrid have a strap like this:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

So. U clearly dont understand flow tech. The top picture is of a fusion strap. The bottom picture is a hybrid strap. Go to flow website for more info

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, crap. They have Fusion strap and Fuse model. I messed with this one. Now I got it.


----------

